# Galveston Sighting



## Surf-N-It (Jul 9, 2009)

Just in case anyone has been looking, me and a buddy waded the west end surf this morning and saw 3 fish jump in the 50-60lb (best guess) range right on the 3rd bar. Tried like hell to hook up but oh well, still fun to see them jump.


----------



## jcm1983 (Dec 12, 2011)

I also saw one today. Maybe a little smaller than the ones you saw.


----------



## jettytarpon (Sep 23, 2006)

gotta throw a chickenboy at em....


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

I was fishing just West of rollover Friday and saw one jump just past the 3rd bar as well.


----------

